# مجموعه من الأحاسيس لانشعر بها الا بوقت الحدث ؟؟؟؟



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*إحساس مؤلم*


*إحساس مؤلم أن تضحك معهم وحين تبكي لا تجد من يمسح دمعتك.* ​
*إحساس مؤلم أن تجد بعد العناء من يحبك لكنك في النهاية عاجز عن الوصول إليه.* ​
*إحساس مؤلم أن ترى الغالي يتعذب وتتعذب لعذابه وأنت فاقد للراحة فكيف تعطيها.* ​
*إحساس مؤلم أن تحب وتتعلق بالقاسي عديم الذوق تتعب له مرة بعد مرة ويستمتع هو بتعبك كل مرة .* ​
*إحساس مؤلم أن تعاتب من لا يستحق العتاب.* ​
*إحساس مؤلم أن تواجه كل المشاق بمفردك والجميع من حولك وقوف يتفرجون.* ​
*إحساس مؤلم أن لا تجد من يلقي سمعه لكلمة الحق.* ​
*إحساس مؤلم أن تضيع بين الهموم ولا تجد من تستشير فأين هم الذين من حولك قبل قليل؟* ​
*إحساس مؤلم تهرب من قلقك بالنوم فيوقظك القلق.* ​
*إحساس مؤلم أن تسمع أجمل الكلام وأحلاه من كاذب.* ​
*إحساس مؤلم أن ترى العالم يسير في اتجاه وأنت تسير في اتجاه آخر وكلّك يقين أنهم على خطأ وأنت على حق.* ​
*إحساس مؤلم أن تحس بالألم والتعاسة وكل من حولك يظن أنك أسعد الناس على وجه الأرض.* ​
*إحساس مؤلم عندما ترى أماً ملقاة في دور العجزة بدون أدنى إحساس من الأبناء بالذنب.* ​
*إحساس مؤلم أن يكسر كل شيء في داخلك وتبقى مجرد خيال يظنه الآخرين إنسان.* ​


----------



## sparrow (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*إحساس مؤلم أن تضحك معهم وحين تبكي لا تجد من يمسح دمعتك
كلمات رقيقة جداااااا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسى كويس مضربتنيش دلوقت ميريت تيجى وتردنى*


----------



## tina_tina (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن اعرف ليه كل التشاوؤم ده
كل الاحاسيس ديه ممكن تزول اذا وجد 
الحبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (23 أكتوبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> ممكن اعرف ليه كل التشاوؤم ده
> كل الاحاسيس ديه ممكن تزول اذا وجد
> الحبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب



*اعتقد ان تينا قالت الصح 
لانها حاليا غير موجودة تمام معايا لانى وجدن الحبيب ووقت الفراق كل دول بيتجمعوا تانى *


----------



## ميرنا (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*حبيب ايه بس*

*هيه الحياه كلها حبيب ولا ايه طب لعلمكم بقا اللى يقدر يخليكم كئابه ومتنموش الليل الحببيب اللى انتو بتقولو عليه*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (23 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *حبيب ايه بس*
> 
> *هيه الحياه كلها حبيب ولا ايه طب لعلمكم بقا اللى يقدر يخليكم كئابه ومتنموش الليل الحببيب اللى انتو بتقولو عليه*


*
ميرنا كلامك غريب خالص خالص 
وممكن يكون صح بس لو كان حب من طرف واحد*


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (3 يناير 2007)

الأحـــــــــاسيس أنواع 

إحساس .. بشع ؟؟؟ 
أن تهبهم كل مساحات الثقة البيضاء وتمنحهم كل الأراضي الخضراء التي بداخلك... وتضع باقاتك الحمراء عند بابهم... وتسهر لتقرأ أخبارهم فوق جبين القمر... ثم تكتشف إنهم وضعوا أسمك في قائمة " الأغبياء بلا حدود" ؟؟؟ 


إحساس مزعج ؟؟ 
أن تبوح بسرك لصديقك المقرب وتوصية بأن يسجنه في قفص صدره وتشرح له أهمية المحافظة على الأمانة... وتنام مطمئناً متخففاً من همك وسرك... ثم تستيقظ في الصباح على صوت... أسرارك ينطلق كالأغنية من أفواه الآخرين ؟؟ 

إحساس مرهق ؟؟ 
أن تختار أرضاً طيبة وتغرس فيها بذور النجاح وتسقيها بماء عينك... وتسهر عليها بإصرار وإرادة وتمنحها من وقتك وصحتك الكثير ثم لا تحصد إلا الفشل بأنواعه ؟؟ 

إحساس مرعب ؟! 
أن تقف أمام الغرفة الزجاجية تنظر إلى عزيز يتوسد جراحه .. تحصي دقات قلبه وتنتظر قرار الحياة به إما بداية تمنحك الفرح أو نهاية تصيبك بالذهول ؟؟ 

إحساس مؤسف ؟؟ 
؟؟ أن تفتح لهم بيتك وبوابة أحلامك وتطعمهم حبيبات صدقك وتمنحهم ثقتك بلا حدود... ثم تستيقظ على نيران الجحود التي أشعلوها فيك... وخلفوك كالوطن المهجور 

إحساس مخيف جداً ؟؟؟ 
أن تكتشف موت لسانك عند حاجتك للكلام... وتكتشف موت قلبك عند حاجتك للحب والحياة... وتكتشف جفاف عينيك عند حاجتك للبكاء... وتكتشف أنك وحدك كأغصان الخريف عند حاجتك للآخرين ؟؟ 


إحساس لا يوصف ؟؟؟
أن تقف فوق قبر إنسان تحبه كثيراً وقد كان يعني لك كل شئ يعني لك الكثير ثم تحدثه تحاوره، تصف له طعم الحياة في غيابه ولون الأيام بعد رحيله... وتجهش في البكاء كطفل رضيع بكاء مرير من أعماق أعماقك حين تتذكر إنه ما عاد هنا بيننا ؟؟؟


إحساس قاس ؟؟ 
أن تشتاق إليهم بجنون... وتحن إلى وجودهم ووجوههم وأصواتهم بالجنون ذاته وتزور أطلالهم في الخفاء وتتمنى أن يعود الزمان ليلة واحدة كي تتذوق طعم الفرح في حضورهم لكنك تتراجع كالملسوع بعقارب الحنين حين تتذكر أن الزمان لن يعود.... أبداً ؟؟؟ 


إحساس ممل ؟؟؟؟ 
أن تقرأ لكاتب لا يكتب إلا عن نفسه... وتنصت لشاعر لا يشعر إلا لنفسه... وتلتقي بإنسان لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يحب إلا نفسه ؟؟ 

مجموعه من الأحاسيس لانشعر بها الا بوقت الحدث ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## mrmr120 (3 يناير 2007)

طالب الشفاعه قال:


> ​
> إحساس مزعج ؟؟
> أن تبوح بسرك لصديقك المقرب وتوصية بأن يسجنه في قفص صدره وتشرح له أهمية المحافظة على الأمانة... وتنام مطمئناً متخففاً من همك وسرك... ثم تستيقظ في الصباح على صوت... أسرارك ينطلق كالأغنية من أفواه الآخرين ؟؟​


 

*حلو اوى اوى اوى الموضوع *
*والاحساس دة الى عجبنى اوى اوى *
*علشان يحدث كتير*
*مرسى اوى اوى *
*ياايمن ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## العجايبي (27 يناير 2007)

احاسيس حلوة يامان


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك  ربنا  يعوضك


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 يناير 2007)

تم دمج الموضوع ياطالب الشفاعه 
لانة مكرر 
وشكرا ليك لنشاطك


----------



## monlove (29 يناير 2007)

اية اللي احاسيس الجميلة دي


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2007)

فعلا احاسيس جميلة وموْلمة


----------



## twety (3 فبراير 2007)

*إحساس مؤلم أن يكسر كل شيء في داخلك وتبقى مجرد خيال يظنه الآخرين إنسان.* 
*دى اكتر احساس عجبنى*
*عموما فى راى *
*ان المسيح هو الدواء لكل احساس مؤلم*
*ربنا يعوضنا ويعزينا كلنا*​


----------



## bondok (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
ولكن الاوضاع والمواقف تختلف وبذلك يختلف الاحساس


----------



## K A T Y (5 فبراير 2007)

حلوة قوي يا ميرنا


----------



## crazy_girl (23 يوليو 2007)

*احساس مؤلم*

*إحساس مؤلم

أن تضحك معهم وحين تبكي لا تجد من يمسح دمعتك. 

إحساس مؤلم

أن تجد بعد العناء من يحبك لكنك في النهاية عاجز عن الوصول إليه. 

إحساس مؤلم

أن ترى الغالي يتعذب وتتعذب لعذابه وأنت فاقد للراحة فكيف تعطيها. 

إحساس مؤلم

أن تحب وتتعلق بالقاسي عديم الذوق تتعب له مرة بعد مرة ويستمتع هو بتعبك كل مرة . 

إحساس مؤلم

أن تعاتب من لا يستحق العتاب. 

إحساس مؤلم

أن تواجه كل المشاق بمفردك والجميع من حولك وقوف يتفرجون. 

إحساس مؤلم

أن لا تجد من يلقي سمعه لكلمة الحق. 

إحساس مؤلم

أن تضيع بين الهموم ولا تجد من تستشير فأين هم الذين من حولك قبل قليل؟ 

إحساس مؤلم

تهرب من قلقك بالنوم فيوقظك القلق. 

إحساس مؤلم

أن تسمع أجمل الكلام وأحلاه من كاذب. 

إحساس مؤلم

أن ترى العالم يسير في اتجاه وأنت تسير في اتجاه آخر وكلّك يقين أنهم على خطأ وأنت على حق. 

إحساس مؤلم

أن تحس بالألم والتعاسة وكل من حولك يظن أنك أسعد الناس على وجه الأرض. 

إحساس مؤلم

عندما ترى أماً ملقاة في دور العجزة بدون أدنى إحساس من الأبناء بالذنب. 

إحساس مؤلم

أن يكسر كل شيء في داخلك وتبقى مجرد خيال يظنه الآخرين إنسان​*


----------



## BITAR (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

*هل هذه الاحاسيس المؤلمه *
*سببها المعيشه الطاحنه *
*ام حاله اللا مبالاه*
* التى يتصف بها الانسان *
*فى الوقت الحاضر*
*فعلا كل هذه المواقف*
* الذى*
* ذكرتيها تولد احساس مؤلم*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

جميل اوى الاحساس ده يا كريزى انت بجد جامده اوى فى التعبير عن الحاجات دى 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

ايه يا مرمورة دا وجعتلى قلبى وفاكرتنى بالذى مضى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا مرمورة يا سكورة على الموضوع الجامد واقولكى حاجة بجد حلوة ركزى اكتر فى القسم الترفيهى عشان انا بجد تعبت من الموضوع دا 
تسلم ايدكى يا باشا


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*



BITAR قال:


> *هل هذه الاحاسيس المؤلمه *
> *سببها المعيشه الطاحنه *
> *ام حاله اللا مبالاه*
> * التى يتصف بها الانسان *
> ...




مش عارفة بس اللى اعرفه كويس يابيتر ان دى فعلا احساسيس مؤلمة
واحساس مؤلك انك تكون مش عارف الالم ده مصدره ايه علشان تحاول تداويه
واي خدعة يابيتر انت تؤمر
وميرسي ياباشا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*



kajo قال:


> جميل اوى الاحساس ده يا كريزى انت بجد جامده اوى فى التعبير عن الحاجات دى
> 
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسي ياكاجو لمرورك ومشاركتك الرقيقة دى
وبجد انت ذوق اوى
وربنا يباركك
اخدنا بركة مشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*



lovebjw قال:


> ايه يا مرمورة دا وجعتلى قلبى وفاكرتنى بالذى مضى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا يا مرمورة يا سكورة على الموضوع الجامد واقولكى حاجة بجد حلوة ركزى اكتر فى القسم الترفيهى عشان انا بجد تعبت من الموضوع دا
> تسلم ايدكى يا باشا



هههههههههههههههههه
معلش ياباسم ياقمر
تسلم قلبك
انا اسفة يقطعنى معلش انسي بقي
وميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
واكيد كل اللى حواليك هايحسوا بواحد زيك واوعى تاخد حد على انه كل الناس كدة


----------



## MarMar2004 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

اصعب حاجة الاحساس بالاسي 
الموضع رائع ومحزن وده مش جديد عليكي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

ميرسي يامرمر بجد انتى سكرة خالص
وميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## meri (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

أن تضحك معهم وحين تبكي لا تجد من يمسح دمعتك. 


تهرب من قلقك بالنوم فيوقظك القلق. 


أن تحس بالألم والتعاسة وكل من حولك يظن أنك أسعد الناس على وجه الأرض. 




أن يكسر كل شيء في داخلك وتبقى مجرد خيال يظنه الآخرين إنسان[/co
Lor][/size][/center][/b][/quote]




تسلم ايدك يا عسل


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

ميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك العسل دى


----------



## lousa188114 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

بصراحة كلام جميل واعتقد ان مفيش حد في الدنيا مامرش بالاحظات المؤلمة دي 
بس المهم هو ازاي نخررج منها بسرعة
موضوع جميل وحساس قوي قوي قوي


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

ميرسي يالوزرة لمرورك ومشاركتك السكر دى بجد كلامك هو اللى حساس ومؤثر اوى


----------



## maro52 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*احساس مؤلم*

إحساس مؤلم


إحساس مؤلم أن تضحك معهم وحين تبكي لا تجد من يمسح دمعتك


إحساس مؤلم أن تجد بعد العناء من يحبك لكنك في النهاية عاجز عن الوصول إليه


إحساس مؤلم أن ترى الغالي يتعذب وتتعذب لعذابه وأنت فاقد للراحة فكيف تعطيها


إحساس مؤلم أن تحب وتتعلق بالقاسي عديم الذوق تتعب له مرة بعد مرة ويستمتع هو بتعبك كل مرة


إحساس مؤلم أن تعاتب من لا يستحق العتاب


إحساس مؤلم أن تواجه كل المشاق بمفردك والجميع من حولك وقوف يتفرجون


إحساس مؤلم أن لا تجد من يلقي سمعه لكلمة الحق


إحساس مؤلم أن تضيع بين الهموم ولا تجد من تستشير فأين هم الذين من حولك قبل قليل؟


إحساس مؤلم تهرب من قلقك بالنوم فيوقظك القلق


إحساس مؤلم أن تسمع أجمل الكلام وأحلاه من كاذب


إحساس مؤلم أن ترى العالم يسير في اتجاه وأنت تسير في اتجاه آخر وكلّك يقين أنهم على خطأ وأنت على حق


إحساس مؤلم أن تحس بالألم والتعاسة وكل من حولك يظن أنك أسعد الناس على وجه الأرض


إحساس مؤلم عندما ترى أماً ملقاة في دور العجزة بدون أدنى إحساس من الأبناء بالذنب


إحساس مؤلم أن يكسر كل شيء في داخلك وتبقى مجرد خيال يظنه الآخرين إنسان



م ن ق و ل


----------



## sunny man (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

كلام جميل يمس المشاعر و الأحاسيس


----------



## maro52 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

thank you sunny man


----------



## bernadette (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

أصعب لإحساس في الوجود أن تشعر بالألم ولا يشعر معك احد...
وأجمل إحساس هو ان تشعر بالام الأخرين وانت متألّم.


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

كلام جميل جدا ومشاعر رقيقة


----------



## maro52 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

ميرسي علي مروركم


----------



## totty (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

_موضوع جميل اوى يا مارو
ميرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## caro/كارو (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

كلام فى غاية الرقة​


----------



## doody (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

احاسيس بجد صعبه اوى
والأصعب اللى عايشها
مرسى على الكلام الرائع ده


----------



## maro52 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

ميرسي علي الردود الحلوه دي ربنا يبارككم


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

إحساس مؤلم أن تضحك معهم وحين تبكي لا تجد من يمسح دمعتك
إحساس مؤلم أن تحس بالألم والتعاسة وكل من حولك يظن أنك أسعد الناس على وجه الأرض
إحساس مؤلم أن يكسر كل شيء في داخلك وتبقى مجرد خيال يظنه الآخرين إنسان


جميييييييييييييييييييل اوى


----------



## maro52 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احساس مؤلم*

ميرسي كاجو علي مرورك


----------

